# Back stop I made



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new here. Just wanted to post a picture of a backstop I made from a swing set I bought off letgo.


----------



## Johnny1949 (Oct 24, 2016)

What is the material u used for the back stop


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

I used a stall mat from Big R. It was around 45 bucks. It it was very heavy but stops my arrows cold even at 70lb draw and a 400 gr arrow.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

Nicely done. I always love seeing things get re-purposed.


----------



## unclejdof3 (Mar 11, 2015)

nice work man


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Stringjumper (Oct 14, 2015)

Berlinasaurus said:


> I used a stall mat from Big R. It was around 45 bucks. It it was very heavy but stops my arrows cold even at 70lb draw and a 400 gr arrow.


I am looking at making something like this exact backstop. How does the Heavy D mat affect the field points? does it dull, flatten when you send a zinger at it? I was also thinking carpet for a back stop, does anyone have history with carpet and if its worth it to just drape in the back to catch zingers?


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

I had a horse stall mat backstop. Works great. I never noticed it dulling Fp's any. But then again, it was a backstop and I only hit it a couple times. I will say though, that pulling the arrows is TOUGH. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

It doesn't dull them, the rubber is actually pretty soft, but pulling them out definitely is a pain. I've never done carpet but I've read on AT of people using several layers. If you can get an old swingset off Craigslist or letgo , the frame is fantastic for this project.


----------



## cheezysteez (Jul 1, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Laochri (Aug 17, 2013)

I came here to ask what I could use as a Backstop. The first post I looked at game me an answer. Thanks, something like this would work perfect!


----------



## Johnny1949 (Oct 24, 2016)

really nice backstop. It doesn't mess up your arrows?


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

Well I don't shoot arrows into it so my arrows are pretty good. I shot it once to test it. It's only meant to be a safety mechanism. I can see it destroying an arrow or two in the process of pulling one out as its very difficult. But it's very soft rubber and the impacts don't directly damage them.


----------



## kawonikillerz11 (Oct 14, 2016)

looks like a nice set up!


----------



## kawonikillerz11 (Oct 14, 2016)

what did you make your block out of?


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

kawonikillerz11 said:


> what did you make your block out of?


That's a box stuffed with old cloths and ducktaped. it works so awesome, i shoot field points on one side and broadheads on the thin side for easy removal. i actually like it more than my store bought target. all it ever needs is more ducktape.


----------



## SHOShooter (Oct 21, 2016)

Great Idea, now I want to build one


----------



## p3t3rc (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice setup.


----------



## Lefty87 (Nov 13, 2016)

Good job, well done


----------



## jsarche (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice work on that - I've wanted to try something similar. What do the neighbors think?


----------



## Michaelaw1987 (Nov 24, 2016)

Very nice I made one out of carpet that works really well and was free


----------



## Brad407210 (Oct 28, 2016)

Do the arrows stick out the back or does this mat keep them from passing through?


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

The arrows will stick out the back and they are very hard to pull out, but it's self healing and is a good size to have peace of mind. I have a neighbor that watches me shoot sometimes as he and I are pretty cool. I think another one is not happy with it but I don't care too much about it. I'm being pretty safe so.


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

Very nice michael law


----------



## bowguy1101 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thats pretty nice!


----------



## buknrut (Nov 26, 2016)

looks good


----------



## Mattp8893 (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I have this. It works great for me. Very portable. I plan on cutting it and making at least two backstops out of it. I am also planning on getting another one and having multiple backstops. This foam is from a floating boat dock. They will stop anything. As long as you only use them as backstops and not target they will last a long time (years).


----------



## jonbutcher05 (Sep 15, 2016)

great idea!


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

As long as it is foam from a floating boat dock. This foam is really dense. Regular packing foam is different. I am drawing 80# and my arrows don't go through it. I like the portability because I can move it out of the way when I am done and I don't have to listen to the wife telling me that it looks ugly in the middle of the back yard. hahahaha


----------



## mikx (Nov 7, 2016)

Good job!


----------



## Longrange (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I use my 8" concrete foundation when shooting in basement. Havent had one go through it yet but did damage a cpl arrows.


----------



## mikx (Nov 7, 2016)

I used 5 sets of stair tread (~$40 on sale at Lowe's) to build a bow/x-bow target. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

labonte.r said:


> I use my 8" concrete foundation when shooting in basement. Havent had one go through it yet but did damage a cpl arrows.


That's funny!!!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

How do arrows pull out? That is actually a great idea. Not only for safety but also to extend life of targets that are beginning to wear. Thinking about buying some of this material (at Tractor Supply) and cut/glue it to the back of some older 1/2 worn out block targets.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

RGV hunter said:


> That's funny!!!


Funny but true. Lol


----------



## yourBuddy (Sep 1, 2016)

Great ideas! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wolfsblood (Jul 19, 2016)

Berlinasaurus said:


> That's a box stuffed with old cloths and ducktaped. it works so awesome, i shoot field points on one side and broadheads on the thin side for easy removal. i actually like it more than my store bought target. all it ever needs is more ducktape.


Do you get much duct tape residue on your arrows? Do they get sticky at all?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Berlinasaurus said:


> That's a box stuffed with old cloths and ducktaped. it works so awesome, i shoot field points on one side and broadheads on the thin side for easy removal. i actually like it more than my store bought target. all it ever needs is more ducktape.


Ever seen the inside of a $80 commercial "bag" target? That's what my Rinehart was stuffed with. (leftover scraps of cloth cut from garments): https://www.rinehart3d.com/catalog/rhino-bag-26/ Easiest target to remove practice tips that I ever owned. Unfortunately also had the shortest life of any target I've ever bought. :sad:


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I know the Rinehart block is not the cheapest but the durability in my opinion out weighs the price. This target will last a long time.


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

BrokenLimbs said:


> How do arrows pull out? That is actually a great idea. Not only for safety but also to extend life of targets that are beginning to wear. Thinking about buying some of this material (at Tractor Supply) and cut/glue it to the back of some older 1/2 worn out block targets.


The arrows do not want to pull out once they're in. but what I do is i have some Boiled linseed oil close and if I get an arrow in it i will put a small amount of oil on opposite side i'm going to pull from, as close to the rubber as possible. makes pulling them out very easy. but as a part of a target i would not recommend as they very tough to get arrows out of otherwise.


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

wolfsblood said:


> Do you get much duct tape residue on your arrows? Do they get sticky at all?


A little bit, especially after i add new duct tape but it's not bad.


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Ever seen the inside of a $80 commercial "bag" target? That's what my Rinehart was stuffed with. (leftover scraps of cloth cut from garments): https://www.rinehart3d.com/catalog/rhino-bag-26/ Easiest target to remove practice tips that I ever owned. Unfortunately also had the shortest life of any target I've ever bought. :sad:


Thats why I make most of my targets now. it's cheap and they last forever. I've had my duct tape target for 3 years now. probably will have it another 3 years. shoot. i might just give it to my children's children. once i have kids that is. haha


----------



## StrikerN40015 (Dec 11, 2016)

Great idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a backstop similar to the OP, but used an old pickup bed mat. It's not too fun to remove the arrows when you hit it, but it serves its purpose. 

A fella at work used an old sleeping bag. One of the "plaid fabric on the inside" type. Hung it from the top. I couldn't believe it, but it worked pretty well. You'd shoot right through it if it was secured all around, but it really sucked up the energy because it would go back with the arrow. Kind of like bending your knees when you jump off of something. Absorbs the energy.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

You guys make me wish I had a place to shoot. If my current house didn't have a finished basement, think it would get me 25 yards. My old house had 17 yards corner to corner in the basement. but was a little tricky. To get that distance you had a 10" shooting window between the corner of the stairs and furnace. Penalty for failure was real. And yes, the 8" concrete stops the arrows nicely. By nicely, I mean they don't go through it and keep flying.


----------



## stevenyoder.lil (May 14, 2015)

Berlinasaurus said:


> That's a box stuffed with old cloths and ducktaped. it works so awesome, i shoot field points on one side and broadheads on the thin side for easy removal. i actually like it more than my store bought target. all it ever needs is more ducktape.


Broad heads in a cloth stuffed target? Do they pull out easily? I would have thought they would have been a pain to pull out. I am getting ready to make me a rag target and assumed I couldn't have shot broad heads into it... 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know about shooting broadheads into a cloth stuffed target but I know it works great for field points


----------



## nipy (Jul 25, 2011)

very nice


----------



## T3RMNTR (Jul 15, 2010)

Good ideas - nicely done. Used conveyor belt works well too.


----------



## ezmethod (Dec 18, 2016)

Do you use this for indoor use only? Wonder how this will hold up against the elements.


----------



## jthandcraft (Nov 9, 2016)

That is great. I shoot in my basement only about 10 yards for mechanics but thinking of using this because I am using a bag target because all of my blocks are too small and I fear I might stick one in the door where I have my target in front of. Perfect solution


----------



## Hammerin Hank (Apr 4, 2012)

looks good!


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Berlinasaurus said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty new here. Just wanted to post a picture of a backstop I made from a swing set I bought off letgo.


You just helped me solve my dilemma on how to hang the horse stall mat I bought. I hadn't even thought of sandwiching it between 2x4s and mounting the hooks on that. Thanks!


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

Awesome! Good luck on the build.


----------



## xanthophobia (Jul 26, 2008)

Great idea


----------



## Tom125446 (Nov 26, 2014)

That is nice!


----------



## Berlinasaurus (Nov 8, 2016)

ezmethod said:


> Do you use this for indoor use only? Wonder how this will hold up against the elements.


So far it's doing really well. All the wood components have been treated with boiled linseed oil. Still looks like the day I made it. And we have very harsh conditions in Colorado at times.


----------



## chiefsfan (Dec 29, 2016)

What your shooting makes a lot of difference on what you use for a back stop. Built a back stop with 3/4" CDX and 3/4" weight room mate in front. My first crossbow at 150 # draw and 275 rated speed would stop the bolts. In cold weather they would bounce back about 6'. Perfect I thought. Got a new Barnett Jackal, 150 # draw and 315 rated speed. Sighting it in and didn't pay much attention to what was happening with the arrows. Went to retrieve then and found they were sticking out the back about 5". Had to remove the points, anchor the rubber to the wood, the literally drive the arrows out with a hammer and punch. I now have a 24" square target in front of the back stop. Expecting a backstop that worked good for one to work for you may not be a good decision. Lot of factors to consider to come up with what will stop YOUR arrow.


----------



## Hoyt-U (Aug 8, 2016)

what material is that?


----------



## gbrlvrst (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice work...I used to have a similar set up.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

Great idea, going to consider this for my setup.


----------



## Archery13 (Oct 25, 2014)

Great Idea!


----------



## rmz250689 (Oct 16, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Bagzzz82 (Jun 4, 2017)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

SHOShooter said:


> Great Idea, now I want to build one


make the whole thing out of 2x4's like roof framing, even cheaper


----------



## NC BowDaddy (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice backstop. I've considered using one like that in my basement.


----------



## De0827 (Nov 14, 2012)

great idea - thanks for sharing!


----------



## benginuiti (Jun 14, 2017)

What kind of backstop design works well for back yard shooting behind targets? Im going to be shooting towards my shed and would like to not hit it if i or my nephew miss the target block?


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I use this. Foam from an abandoned boat dock. Stops everything. Have had it for years









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Berlinasaurus said:


> Well I don't shoot arrows into it so my arrows are pretty good. I shot it once to test it. It's only meant to be a safety mechanism. I can see it destroying an arrow or two in the process of pulling one out as its very difficult. But it's very soft rubber and the impacts don't directly damage them.


Even if it ruins your arrows the main purpouse is SAFETY. I think is woth it, it'll give you peace of mind knowing that if something goes wrong, nobody will get hurt or dmaged.


----------

